# I want the old non wysiwyg (native bbcode) editor



## Wiimm (Oct 17, 2011)

The new wysiwyg editor for editing posts is very bad. If editing an old post I must spent more time for layout things than for updating the text. The editor also destroys the content of code blocks. For quoting I must handle the < p > ..  pairs correct.

Please insert an option ala: "Do you want to use the wysiwyg editor?". I will say NOOOOOOO.


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Oct 17, 2011)

In the editor, there's a button to the upper-left that looks like a light switch. If you click on that, it will switch to BBcode view.


----------



## Veho (Oct 17, 2011)

That switch also seems to toggle the tag buttons. You can't use them in BBcode view. They turn grey and unclickable. 














Is there a way to have tag buttons in BBcode view?


----------



## Costello (Oct 17, 2011)

the old editor is ready (100% identical as before), tj has been working on it for a few days.
the option should be visible in the next few hours so everyone who doesnt like the new rich editor will be able to use that one.
personally i'd never switch back, I like the rich editing thing


----------



## Ace (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks a lot, guys! I've really been meaning to ask this myself, since I kinda can't stand the new editing system


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 17, 2011)

Costello said:


> the old editor is ready (100% identical as before), tj has been working on it for a few days.
> the option should be visible in the next few hours so everyone who doesnt like the new rich editor will be able to use that one.
> personally i'd never switch back, I like the rich editing thing


Thanks Costello 
I prefer the old one.


----------



## Wiimm (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh yes, it works!!

 Thanx (test with a list)

But one new wish: make the font in the edit window smaller.


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 17, 2011)

You mean the font size of the CKEditor WYSIWYG mode (16px)? The font size of the standard editor (13px) and CKEditor BBcode mode (11px) look fairly small already on my end.


----------



## Veho (Oct 17, 2011)

I still can't use formatting buttons in BB code view, is that how it's supposed to be?


----------



## Costello (Oct 17, 2011)

Veho said:


> I still can't use formatting buttons in BB code view, is that how it's supposed to be?


you need to switch from the User CP, not from the little button in the rich editor
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?app=core&module=usercp


----------



## Veho (Oct 17, 2011)

Awesome, thanks


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you for this. It'll be a great help to those of us who are old and set in our ways.


----------



## giantpune (Oct 17, 2011)

+1 for the request and +1 for fulfilling it


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 17, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Thank you for this. It'll be a great help to those of us who are old and set in our ways.


Then why didn't you try it when I asked for people to test it? -_-


----------



## Wiimm (Oct 18, 2011)

tj_cool said:


> You mean the font size of the CKEditor WYSIWYG mode (16px)? The font size of the standard editor (13px) and CKEditor BBcode mode (11px) look fairly small already on my end.


If the normal text has a font size of 12px, the text in the edit box has "small" (not a pixel size). This results in curios sizing effects if zooming is enabled (I do so).

But it seems that something is changed since yesterday because I have the feeling that the font is now smaller (perhaps a css caching issue).

And thanx for the raw editor.


----------



## Costello (Oct 18, 2011)

tj_cool said:


> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for this. It'll be a great help to those of us who are old and set in our ways.
> ...


I think he's just saying "thank you tj_cool"


----------

